# Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch



## Mordsfisch (29. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich blick nicht durch.

Welche Rollengröße brauche ich für welchen Raubfisch?

Meine Theorie:

Hecht= 4000er
Zander Jiggen= 4000er
Zander= 3000er
Barsch= 2000er oder kleiner
Forelle = 200er oder kleiner
Rapfen = ???

Gilt das allgemein?
Warum ist das so? (Rollenachse, Bremse)

Ich spreche von Qualitätsrollen. Das Billige auch bei relativ geringer Belastung auseinander4fliegen ist irgendwie klar 

Dann schreibt bitte mal und weiht mich in die Geheimnisse der verschiedenen Rollen ein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> *ich blick nicht durch.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Ich würde für Barsch und Forellen an kleinen Gewässern eine 1000er nehmen und Am Rhein oder so ne 2000er. Zander jiggen kann man mit ner 3000er problemlos. Da würde ich keine 4000er an die Rute schnallen. Rapfen würde ich schon ne 3000er nehmen, da die doch schon zu enormen Größen heranwachsen können und so ein Biest in starker Strömung zu drillen braucht schon ne gute Rolle mit genug Widerstandkraft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann mache ich die Verwirrung noch etwas größer.:m



Das ist ja das reinste Verwirrspiel hier:m
Und eine 3000er Shimano SFA fasst sogar *weniger* Schnur als eine 2500er

@TE
Im grossen und ganzen bist du schon auf der richtigen Spur.
Aber wie Jürgen schon richtig schrieb..das sind nur Pi mal Auge Empfehlungen.

Entweder man kennt die Grösseninterpretationen der Hersteller oder man nimmt gleich die Rute zwecks optimaler Anpassung für den geplanten Einsatzzweck mit.

Grob gesagt fürs Spinnfischen..je kleiner und "schwächer" der zu beangelnde Zielräuber:g,desto kleiner kann die Rolle gewählt werden.

Ein 25 cm Barsch und die darauf verwendeten Techniken und Köder verlangen einer Rolle Lichtjahre weniger Belastung an Getriebe,Achse,Bremse ab, als eine 1,20m Esox Grandma.Und da würde eine dafür dauerhaft zweckentfremdete 1000er Rolle zwangsläufig rel.schnell die finale Grätsche machen.


----------



## Mordsfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

@ J. Breithardt:

Das mit den Rollengrößen bei Daiwa und Shimano, bezieht sich das auch auf die Belastbarkeit der Rolle. Ist da die Rollenachse und das Getriebe stärker?

@Hilltonbarsch:
Bei uns wäre mit Jiggen, Jiggen am Rhein gemeint mit Bleiköpfen bis ca. 30gr. Tuts da auch die 3000er?

@Ruhrfischer:
Ich denk halt beim Hecht, dass so ein Ausnahmefisch immer mal drin ist und es schade wäre wenn die Rolle (3000er) dann die Grätsche macht.

Mir geht es hier um das passen der Rolle zum Fisch und Einsatzzweck, das passen zur Rute ist dann ein anderes Thema.
Ich hab hier ein paar Rollen und würde dann die Rute demensprechen mit den Rollen ausprobieren.

MfG


----------



## inselkandidat (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Ich fische mit ner 2500 er twinpower auf Boddenhechte jeder Größe..Das macht sie jetzt schon 3 Jahre ohne mullen und Knullen, die Rolle ist 10 Jahre alt....alles ne Frage der Qualität..wenn das Röllchen in Dutt gehen sollte, würde ich aber wahrscheinlich ne 3000er kaufen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> @ J. Breithardt:
> 
> Das mit den Rollengrößen bei Daiwa und Shimano, bezieht sich das auch auf die Belastbarkeit der Rolle. Ist da die Rollenachse und das Getriebe stärker?
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Eben...gute Idee.Also raus mit der Katze aus dem Sack.

@inselkandidat
Ja..10 Jahre alt!Genau *das* wird dann zum Vorteil.


----------



## Mordsfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

*gg*
Ne, eine Kaufempfehlung brauch ich im Mom nicht.

Meine Gedanken sehen in etwa so aus:

4000er Biomaster für den Hecht und Zander Jiggen.
3000er Stradic, Orra Sx für leichteres Hechtfischen und Zander
2500 Stradic und DAM Quick Finessa nehm ich für Forellen im Forellenzirkus (wegen dem Gegengewicht und Schnureinzug bei den langen Ruten)

Penzill 2000er für Bachforellen (die Rolle begeistert mich im Moment total, ja ich weiß das es eine Ryobi Zauber ist #6)

Achso, eine 4000er Dam Quick Shadow probier ich jetzt mal auf Stör. Unser Gerätefuzzi sagt immer die Rolle wäre sooo toll.

Mit 1000er Rollen kann ich nix anfangen, da sind meine Hände zu groß für.
Nun ist halt meine Befürchtung, besonders bei den 3000ern, das ich sie bei den Hechten schrotte und den Hecht verliere.

Außerdem hab ich irgendwie nen Rollenspleen...
Da möchte ich in Zukunft etwas aufgeklärter über die Feinheiten sein.



Danke für euer Interesse und die Antworten!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Ich fische mit ner 2500 er twinpower auf Boddenhechte jeder Größe..Das macht sie jetzt schon 3 Jahre ohne mullen und Knullen, die Rolle ist 10 Jahre alt....alles ne Frage der Qualität..wenn das Röllchen in Dutt gehen sollte, würde ich aber wahrscheinlich ne 300er kaufen.



Sind die Schikano 3000er nicht ein 2500er Body mit einer etwas größeren Spule? Da würdest du ja nur etwas mehr schnurfassung gewinnen, aber ich vermute mal, das ist das, worauf du abzielst?


----------



## Mordsfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

@ Raubfischfan:

Umgekehrt, die 3000er haben eine breitere Spule und fassen weniger Schnur. Ist wegen der Wurfweite und das du bei Gewflochtener Schnur, nichts oder weniger unterfüttern musst.
Die 2500er haben wohl den 3000er Body, soweit ich das richtig im Kopf hab.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Also das hört sich doch gut an...und ne 3000er Stradic dürfte auch bei Hechten nicht schlappmachen.Beisst ja nicht im 5 min Takt ein 1,20m Riese.
Du schrottest ne 3000er eher durch die dauerhafte Verwendung zu schwerer 
Köder als durch das gelegentliche Drillen einer grossen Hechtoma.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> @ Raubfischfan:
> 
> Umgekehrt, die 3000er haben eine breitere Spule und fassen weniger Schnur. Ist wegen der Wurfweite und das du bei Gewflochtener Schnur, nichts oder weniger unterfüttern musst.
> Die 2500er haben wohl den 3000er Body, soweit ich das richtig im Kopf hab.
> Ich vergleich mal eben |kopfkrat


 

Noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Posting.
Habe gerade mal die Spulenachsen von Stella 5000Sw und Certate 4000 gemessen.
Durchmesser Stella : 4,5 mm
Certate : 5,5 mm

Was lernen wir bezüglich der möglichen Belastung?
Richtig, nichts, da wir das verwendete Material nicht kennen.


----------



## Mordsfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

@Ruhrfischer:

Was sind denn zu schwere Köder oder woran erkenne ich das.

@Breithardt:

Das stimmt sicherlich. 
Wie sieht das denn in der Praxis aus? Bemerkst du da, das die Spule kippt, etwas schwerer geht oder sogar der Rotor biegt.
Wobei es gerade bei diesen zwei Rollen bestimmt wenig zu mäkeln gibt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> @Ruhrfischer:
> 
> Was sind denn zu schwere Köder oder woran erkenne ich das.
> 
> ...


 

Bis jetzt lachen beide über jede Belastung.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*



Mordsfisch schrieb:


> @Ruhrfischer:
> 
> Was sind denn zu schwere Köder oder woran erkenne ich das.



Ich sag mal..die Dosis macht das Gift.Ich hatte mal eine bis dato passabel laufende Stradic zum feedern ausgemustert (wg.der Übersetzung praktisch).Nach 1 Saison mit 80g Körben war die sowas von hinüber...und gelegentlich sieht man auch "Experten"die an einem Knüppel von Spinnrute 75g Jerks mit einer Statio fischen.Das mögen die dauerhaft nicht wirklich.


----------



## inselkandidat (29. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Das ist wohl war, mit ner 3000er Rolle dauerhaft Gummilatschen und Jerks schleudern kann nicht gut sein. Ich fische die 2500er twinpower bis 16er gummifisch mit bis zu 30 gr Köpfen. Für die fetten Happen nehm ich ne 6000er Stella F.


----------



## Veit (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Ich verwende beim Allround-Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Co. in Flüssen und Seen fast nur noch 4000er Modelle, weil ich damit einfach diverse Vorteile im Vergleich zu kleineren Größen sehe. Bessere Wurfweiten durch die größere Spule, oftmals stabilere Bauweise, durch das höhere Gewicht ist die Bilanz mit der Rute verbessert und spätestens wenn ein starker Wels beim Zanderfischen einsteigt, bin ich auch über die große Schnurfassung froh. Allenfalls wenn es mit sehr dünnen Schnüren gezielt auf Barsche oder Forellen geht, kommen für mich auch kleinere Rollen in Frage.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Für alles über gezielt Barsch/Forelle und unter Wels nehm ich meine 360er-Slammer.

Ob Gufieren, Köfi-Hechteln oder Karpfenangeln (da brauchts IMO auch keine 300 m Schnurfassung, wenn man relativ nah vom Ufer aus fischt). 

Das Teil ist nicht totzukriegen. Das Gewicht ist mir komplett egal - für mich zählt Robustheit, das muss kompromisslos kranen und nen Hecht rigoros ausm Kraut raushauen können.

Die Schnurverlegung taugt mir auch - superdünnes Braid setz ich ohnehin beim Gröberen nicht ein, hab mindestens ne 9-kg-Schnur auf der Rolle. Alternativ je nach Einsatzzweck auch ne 35er oder 37er Stroft Mono.

Sollte je irgendwann doch mal ein Wels einsteigen, rechne ich mir mit der Slammer auch noch gewisse Chancen aus.


----------



## Mordsfisch (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Danke Leute,

ich bin jetzt etwas schlauer 

Unter Strich seh ich das jetzt so:

Es sollte eine qualitativ hochwertige Rolle sein, die können etwas mehr an Belastung ab.
Lieber ne Nummer größer als kleiner (Bietet sich bei meinen Händer sowieso an |bigeyes)

Und wenn Veit etwas sagt, hör ich da nochmal mehr drauf :m

Danke Leute, ich liebe dieses Forum :l

Peter


----------



## Wallersen (30. März 2013)

*AW: Welche Rollengröße für welchen Raubfisch*

Mal abgesehen vom Wallerangel passe ich meine Rolle nicht an den Fisch an sondern an die Angeltechnik welche ich ausüben möchte an.
Mit 10cm Wobblern kann man durchaus gezielt ordentliche Hechte fangen aber eine 2500er shimanski ist völlig ausreichend diese zu führen.
Möchte ich aber mit großen Gummifischen welche entsprechend Gewicht haben auf Hecht fischen wird das ein 2500er Röllchen nicht lange mitmachen, also kommt eine solide 4-5000er Rolle zum Einsatz.
Von Rollen welche kleiner als eine 2500er Shimano ausfallen halte ich generell wenig, das ist mehr Spielerei als dass diese popeligen minirollen zum versierten Fischen geeignet sind. Minirollen bieten bis auf das Gewicht einfach nur Nachteile und bei so kleinen Rollen ist das Gewicht für mich sowieso zu vernachlässigen.

Grüße
Wallersen


----------

